# Welcher Rechner wäre passend? One.de Rechner



## frisur87 (4. August 2021)

Hallo liebe Community,

derzeit bin ich am überlegen mir einen neuen Rechner zukaufen, da ich aber nicht so der versierteste bin wenn es um die Hardware geht wollte ich euch Fragen ob ihr mir hier etwas weiter helfen könnt.

Den Rechner würde ich überwiegend zum Spielen nutzen.

Da ich letztes Jahr mir einen Gaming Laptop zugelegt hatte da ich auch gerne mal mit Schatzi zusammen zocken möchte steht aktuell eher ein neuer Rechner auf dem Plan da mein jetziger auch schon ca. 7 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.

Zu den dingen die ich mit dem Rechner anstellen möchte gehört folgendes:

Zocken:
MMORPG:
-FF14 (aktuell am meisten) (nein ich bin nicht den Streamern gefolgt, habe davor schon den Weg zu dem Spiel gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
-WoW

Simulationsspiele:
-Sims
-Praralive (Release noch ausstehend)
- Alterlife (Release noch ausstehend)
- Cities Skylines
- Simcity 4
- Planet Coster
- Foundation


Wie bereits gesagt auf dem Laptop läuft alles aktuell ganz gut und flüssig.
Jedoch möchte ich auch an meinem Rechner wieder ohne lange Ladezeit spielen.


Anbei habe ich euch mal 3 Links mit Rechnern die auf "one.de" unteranderem im Angebot sind die mich interessieren würden.

Jedoch bin ich gerade etwas ratlos was z.B. den Prozessor angeht.
Des Weiteren bin ich auch etwas überfragt was die Grafikkarte angeht in Link 3 ist die denn gut im Vergleich zu den anderen oder eher empfehlenswert zum Prozessor ?

Bei allen 3 Links würde ich mir noch eine 1TB SSD mit dazu konfigurieren.

Bei den zwei ersten Links würde ich nicht nur eine Festplatte dazu machen sondern auch den RAM auf 32GB aufstocken,
jedoch bin ich nicht sicher ob dies nötig ist oder nicht? Denn ich hatte mal gelesen das gerade Simulationsspiele viel RAM benötigen.

Link 1:Intel Core i5-10600k -- NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3070 (8 GB GDDR6) ASUS
https://www.one.de/one-gaming-pc-hol...tab-Highlights

Link 2: AMD Ryzen 5 5600x -- NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3070 (8 GB GDDR6) ASUS
https://www.one.de/one-gaming-pc-hol...tab-Highlights

Link 3: Intel Core i9-10850k -- NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060 (12 GB GDDR6) GIGABYTE
https://www.one.de/one-gaming-pc-pre...38#tab-Details


Da ich gerne in diesem Preissegment bleiben würde, wäre ich euch dankbar wenn ihr mir hierbei helfen könnt, das ein oder andere kann man auch noch in der Konfig auf der Seite anpassen.

Vielen Dank euch schon mal im Voraus.
VG Sascha


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. August 2021)

1. Frage:
Mit welcher Auflösung möchtest du vorwiegend spielen? Full-HD oder aufwärts? Monitor-Größe?

2. Frage:
Außer den genannten Spielen... Planst du demnächst was sehr Performance-Fressendes? Ich frage deshalb weil die Spiele nicht mehr die Frischesten sind und jeder der drei ausgesuchten Rechner für deren Befürnisse fast schon zu viel Power haben. Da würden auch günstigere Rechner mit weniger Leistung vollkommen ausreichen. 32 GB RAM? Unnötig, 16 langen (darum käme der Link 3-PC überhaupt nicht infrage).


----------



## TheRattlesnake (4. August 2021)

Die Spiele die du aufgezählt hast sollten auf allen 3 Rechnern problemlos laufen. 32GB Ram kann man machen. Halte ich aber für überflüssig. 16GB reichen auch.
Generell raten derzeit aufgrund der aktuellen Marktsituation aber viele davon ab viel Geld in neue Hardware (vorallem Grafikkarten) zu stecken. Würde mir so eine Anschaffung im Moment also zweimal überlegen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. August 2021)

Hier mal ein alternativer Rechner wo du deutlich günstiger weggkommst:









						MEDION® ERAZER® Engineer P10 | MEDION.DE
					

✅ Intel® Core™ i5-11400 Prozessor ✅ Windows 10 Home ✅ NVIDIA® GeForce RTX™ 3060 ✅ 1 TB PCIe SSD ✅ 16 GB DDR4 RAM




					www.medion.com
				




Da sparst du schon einige Hundert Euro.


----------



## frisur87 (4. August 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 1. Frage:
> Mit welcher Auflösung möchtest du vorwiegend spielen? Full-HD oder aufwärts? Monitor-Größe?
> 
> 2. Frage:
> Außer den genannten Spielen... Planst du demnächst was sehr Performance-Fressendes? Ich frage deshalb weil die Spiele nicht mehr die Frischesten sind und jeder der drei ausgesuchten Rechner für deren Befürnisse fast schon zu viel Power haben. Da würden auch günstigere Rechner mit weniger Leistung vollkommen ausreichen. 32 GB RAM? Unnötig, 16 langen (darum käme der Link 3-PC überhaupt nicht infrage).


Hey Hallo, vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung. 

Bezüglich deiner Fragen kann ich dir folgendes dazu sagen. 

Frage 1: 
Hierbei bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig ob es zwei 27er oder zwei 24er werden sollen, es müssen zwei sein da ich diese auch mit dem Firmenlaptop nutze. 
Jedoch bin ich da noch nicht ganz schlüssig ob 75hz reichen oder es dann gleich 144hz sein müssen. 
Ich denke mal das in dem Fall es in Richtung HD geht, den naja 4k ist schön jedoch sollte es auch die Software unterstützen. 

Frage 2:
Derzeit habe ich keine Pläne diesbezüglich jedoch war auch das ein Grund warum ich mich an euch gewendet hatte, da ich in diesem Punkt nicht sicher war, da ich mal gelesen hatte das gerade Simulations-Spiele viel Resorcen schlucken würden und das ein oder andere Spiel das ich aufgeführt habe noch nicht auf dem Markt ist. 
Auf der anderen Seite ist es so das der Rechner schon ein paar Tage länger halten soll damit ich nicht gleich nach 1,5 Jahren eine neuen mir zulegen muss. 

Danke dir auch für den Link zu Medion, war das nicht der den es bei Aldi gab?

Jetzt hätte ich aber noch eine Frage an dich, vielleicht kannst du mir dabei ja auch weiter helfen. 
Wie sieht es mit den Prozessoren aus ? 
Da bei dem i5 z.b. bleiben ? Da ich gehört hatte um so mehr Kerne er hätte um so besser wäre es, da ich ja z.b. auf der Seite um Konfigurieren könnte.  

Also an meinem Laptop habe ich aktuell folgendes verbaut, ja und wie schon gesagt das läuft alles super flott und flüssig. 

- AMD Ryzen 9 3900x 12Core
- Nvidia Geforce RTX 2070
- 32 RAM


----------

